# gnomish pocket tanto



## hellize (Jan 20, 2018)

Here's the largest Tinker's Folder, I made so far. It also has a nice steel belt clip. It is like a gnomish pocket tanto or something 
This time I also have a little movie about how it works. Courtesy of the gentleman, who will play with it from now on.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd4IoCshR1B/?taken-by=frankeh

Hope you are all having a magnificent weekend!


----------



## valgard (Jan 21, 2018)

your work is cool AF


----------



## hellize (Jan 21, 2018)

valgard said:


> your work is cool AF



Thank you very much!


----------



## slengteng (Jan 24, 2018)

That´s awesome. I love the cyberpunk feeling on this. How is it in use?


----------



## hellize (Jan 24, 2018)

slengteng said:


> That´s awesome. I love the cyberpunk feeling on this. How is it in use?



Thanks!  It is just like any other folder, but its a lot more heavier and more solid, it is all steel after all


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

So cool i love the handle!!


----------



## Badgertooth (May 9, 2018)

Can we reset this dudes post count to 0 &#9757;&#65039;
Hes on 49 and and the next scramble to 50 would add about as much value as the last 49


----------

